# I primi mille "bau bau" di Murphy!



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Murphy!  You've made so many valuable contributions to the IT-EN forum since joining us just a few months ago.     We're looking forward to many more.   

*Grazie MILLE!*

Elisabetta


----------



## irene.acler

Congrats, Murphy!
Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Saoul

Well done!

Keep them coming...   

Saoul


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations Bau Bau, you really rule!!


----------



## valy822

CONGRATULATIONS Murphy and many many thanks for all your precious help!!!


----------



## lsp

So many valuable posts, Murphy. I look forward to more.


----------



## _forumuser_

Bottoms up for our resident education expert!  Well done, Murphy, we look forward to more of your stimulating posts!

Valy,
Inquietante somiglianza con Scarlett Johansson!


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSMURF !*​


----------



## Murphy

Thank you all so much.  I hadn't even noticed I'd gone past 1000 . (I've just been so engrossed in the translating ).

It's been great fun so far, and I don't know what I would've done without all your help.   This forum is invaluable!!

Grazie di nuovo


----------



## giovannino

Congratulations, Murphy! I always enjoy reading your posts


----------



## danalto

anche da me! anche da me! tons of kisses and baus!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Anche questa volta sono in ritardo..... 

_Complimenti!_


----------

